# GMX account weg.. Hilfe!!



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute!
Ersteinmal falls dieses Thema im falschen Forum ist, bitte verschieben!

Undzwar habe ich mein passwort von meinem GMX account vergessen...
Nun, da ich aber bei der Registrierung keine handynummer, keine Alternative emailadresse, NOCH irgendwelche richtigen Daten über mich angegeben habe, hab ich jetzt ein problem um das Passwort wieder zu bekommen!
Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2013)

Pech gehabt!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2013)

Nirgends was notiert oder einen Hauch von Ahnung wie es lautet? So wird es natürlich schwierig  wenn es kein Tool gibt was es auslesen könnte ( wenn alles noch auf dem Rechner schlummert )


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2013)

Ne das Problem ist dass ich es zu oft falsch eingegeben habe und ich deswegen nichtsmehr eingeben kann...
Kann mir die Hotline helfen?


----------



## Lexx (17. Februar 2013)

Ausweiskopie schriftlich per eingeschriebem Brief (Reco) 
an die Zentrale in München schicken. 

Support-Ticket-Nummer und persönliche Daten (Anmelde-IP)
nicht vergessen..


----------



## target2804 (17. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Ausweiskopie schriftlich per eingeschriebem Brief (Reco)
> an die Zentrale in München schicken.
> 
> Support-Ticket-Nummer und persönliche Daten (Anmelde-IP)
> nicht vergessen..


 
mit falschen daten bei der registrierung?


----------



## Lexx (17. Februar 2013)

Hat bei mir (mit Phatasie-Daten) auch funktioniert.
Die plausible Beweisführung ist ausschlaggebend..


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2013)

Ok danke ich werd denen mal ne Email mit ner Passkopie, meinen Daten und mit meiner IP schicken... Mal sehen was die dazu sagen^^
Ganz ehrlich, wer bezahlt bitte 2€ pro Minute?


----------



## Chinaquads (17. Februar 2013)

Leute, die ihr Passwort von GMX vergessen


----------



## Rurdo (17. Februar 2013)

Vergessen kann man nicht sagen, ich hab das Wort Vergessen nur gewählt da es jeder Versteht und keine Unnötig lange erklärung benötigt!


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (18. Februar 2013)

Nach einer Zeit darf man doch das Password wieder eingeben oder? Sonst einfach mal anfragen und dein Passwort nennen, denn angeblich weißt du es ja.


----------

